# Nissan Dualis 10.2L per 100km - How do i get this lower?



## kevinpl1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey guys, just bought a Nissan Dualis 2013 Ti-L 2wd model here in Australia and i was informed it can get down to as low as 8.2l/100km... im currently at 10.2l/100km and really want to lower this. Anybody have any suggestions on what i can do? Ive tried freeway driving but it doesn't seem to go any lower.


----------

